# Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote



## Havel (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo lleute,suche schönen namen für  einen angelkahn.wie heissen eure boote? Vieleicht mit bezug auf,s fischen, z.b. besszeito.ä, .danke  havel


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

gibt man booten, warum auch immer, nicht gerne frauennamen?
beißzeitine?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Mein Kahn heißt N 24, dass N steht für den Verein (Neptun) und die 24 als fortlaufende Nummerierung.
Bei über hundert Booten die auf meinem Gewässer schwimmen, habe ich noch nie eines mit Namen gesehen?
Auf anderen Gewässern haben die Angelkähne oft Fischnamen, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, oder Forelle.
Auf dem Edersee habe ich mal ein Boot gemietet, Namens "Barsch Max".

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Bin zwar komplett bootslos, aber wenn ich kahnen würde, hieße das Ding entweder "Caligula", "Phallus Maximus Superior" oder "Death from Above 1976" :q


----------



## Surf (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

"Unsinkbar II" , hab ich mal gesehen- das hatte Stil!  )


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was ist aus "Unsinkbar I" geworden?

Jürgen


----------



## Havel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Ja  danke, habe auch schon  fang nix!  Sowie posenkieker, gelesen, hoffe aber noch auf besseres!! Havel


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Ich hatte Anfang der 80er ein Kajütboot auf Fehmarn - hiess Bocephus..

Nix rein anglerisches, mehr so im Redneckzusammenhang..

we made our wine, our own smoke too, 
fishing, hunting and all the things, 
that boys and girls can do..

My name is bocephus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLXbpE8nsD0

A countryboy can survive:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTtR5VXc2iQ


----------



## Axtwerfer (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Meins heißt " Gang Bang " davor hatte ich die" Jan Pillemann" das nächste wird wohl "Ass licking" heißen. 

Finde die allerwelts-namen zu langweilig und bei Staus auf der Autobahn guckt man nur in grinsende Gesichter.|bla: Polizei und Hafenmeister waren auch immer "most amüsed" .


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Kahn heißt N 24, dass N steht für den Verein (Neptun) und die 24 als fortlaufende Nummerierung.


bei uns läuft´s auch so, wir haben allerdings drei buchstaben.

namen für so ´ne jolle haben für mich einen ähnlichen charakter wie die nummernschilder in den trucks.

unsinkbar plus zahl find´ ich allerdings sehr überlegenswert.


----------



## Carphunter81 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

An der Diskussion beteile ich mich gerne mal.
Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Bootsnamen

Aktuell zur Auswahl stehen bei uns
Aegir
oder Stichling finde ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Namen für einen Angelkahn. Das kommt gleich nach Namen für bonbonfarbene japanische Kleinwagen mit Babyschuhen am Rückspiegel. Brrrrrr.....! :r


----------



## dschinges (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Moin Moin, unser Boot zum Zanderangeln hört auf den klangvollen Namen "Zanderstorm".
Gruß Dschinges


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Mein erstes hieß Cerberus und der jetzige Seebär.  Das Boot heißt so wie der Typ aussieht, der oben drauf Sitzt.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Wie wäre es mit Odin oder Hades?


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Nen Boot egal wie groß brauch nen Namen und nen Kurzen (Schnaps/Sekt..etc.taufe) mit freunden sonst bringt dat unglück und keine dicken fische.....

Aber was so bei uns im Hafen liegt: Antares.. Nighty.. Jenny.. Tiefgang ..Taucht-Nicht.. Herbi.. Master..Dragon.. Else..Handbreit...Stella..Marion...


Also dat bleibt jedem sein ding.

Minnentaucher hab ich neulich im fremden Hafen gelesen 

lg


----------



## nichtsfaenger (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Mein Tuppertopf


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



> Minnentaucher hab ich neulich im fremden Hafen gelesen


Isch ja geil - dann heißt der Nachbarpott vom Kumpel bestimmt "Walther von der Vögelweide" :q

Leidenschaftliche Klippfisch-Hersteller wählen entweder "Shrunk & Mummified" oder "Sethos I."


----------



## Tommes63 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Also mal was grundsätzliches, Boote sind immer weiblich. Und zwar wegen der Gemeinsamkeiten:

Boote sind teuer in der Anschaffung, teuer im Unterhalt und brauchen öfter mal einen neuen Anstrich.









Bin schon weg


----------



## raini08 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

ICH will mir eins bauen denn Plan hab ich schon und der Name des Bootes wird heißen SEEWOLF ... aber Frauennamen sind auch nicht schlecht mann sollte dann aber bei einer bleiben ... wegen der ständigen NEULACKIERUNG :q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:#h#h#h|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:#6#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

"Taucht nix" is angeblich auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Meins heißt " Gang Bang " davor hatte ich die" Jan Pillemann" das nächste wird wohl "Ass licking" heißen.
> 
> Finde die allerwelts-namen zu langweilig und bei Staus auf der Autobahn guckt man nur in grinsende Gesichter.|bla: Polizei und Hafenmeister waren auch immer "most amüsed" .



 @Axtwerfer
Sehr geil, schmeiß mich grade weg.
 Nutzt du das Boot auch zum Angeln?

 fettes Bangen(Petri):vik::vik:


----------



## Mollebulle (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Witzig ist, wenn das Boot "Kormoran" heißt und sich der Besitzer dann wundert, wenn er nix fängt ........ :q


----------



## Havel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



dschinges schrieb:


> Moin Moin, unser Boot zum Zanderangeln hört auf den klangvollen Namen "Zanderstorm".
> Gruß Dschinges



Nicht schlecht,! Bis jetzt am besten!! Danke fur eure mühe! Havel


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Andal schrieb:


> Namen für einen Angelkahn. Das kommt gleich nach Namen für bonbonfarbene japanische Kleinwagen mit Babyschuhen am Rückspiegel. Brrrrrr.....! :r



Mein Führerschein ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen her aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist ein Bootsname auf Seeschiffahrtsstraßen Vorschrift und zwar in mind. 10cm hohen Buchstaben, gut lesbar entweder am Heck oder an Back- und Steuerbordseite. Dunkle Schrift auf hellem Grund oder umgekehrt. 
Auf Binnenschiffahrtsstraßen muss zusätzlich ein amtliches Kennzeichen geführt werden. 

Beim Trolling treffe ich häufiger auf ein Boot namens RodHolder.
Den Namen fand ich immer ganz passend...


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass man bei Boots- und Schiffstaufen mittlerweile griffigere und eingängigere Namen benutzt, als für den eigenen Nachwuchs. Da weiß man nie, ob nun eine Monatsbinde, ein Selbstbauregal, oder tatsächlich das eigene Kind gemeint ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Schaggeline, Tschustin oder Gevvinn wären doch auch "Boots"namen ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Havel schrieb:


> Hallo lleute,suche schönen namen für  einen angelkahn.wie heissen eure boote? Vieleicht mit bezug auf,s fischen, z.b. besszeito.ä, .danke  havel


HAVELZANDER#h


----------



## mekongwels (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Wenn ich dürfte, wie ich wollte, würde auf meinem Boot "Milfhunter" stehen!


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

@ Findling:

Bei zulassungspflichtigen Booten schaut das ja wieder ganz anders aus. Aber einen dödeligen Angelkahn taufen!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

PS:
Hab meine alte "Kapitänsmütze" gefunden, von Freunden geschenkt bekommen damals 
;-)):






Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Anfang der 80er ein Kajütboot auf Fehmarn - hiess Bocephus..
> 
> Nix rein anglerisches, mehr so im Redneckzusammenhang..
> 
> ...


----------



## senso pilk (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Meine Anka nennt sich ebenfalls Unsinkbar 2 

Hab ich unterwegs bereits auf 2 weiteren Booten gesehen, also keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Havel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Andal schrieb:


> Namen für einen Angelkahn. Das kommt gleich nach Namen für bonbonfarbene japanische Kleinwagen mit Babyschuhen am Rückspiegel. Brrrrrr.....! :r



Manche lachen  über angelķähne mit namen! Manche über selbstdarsteller mit kleinem fisch !


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Üffes.


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber einen dödeligen Angelkahn taufen!?


 
 Hätte ich ein Belly Boat, würde ich es 'Bierfriedhof' taufen.


----------



## cafabu (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

wie wäre es mit Claus-Kevin-fang was


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Hallo Havel

Mein erstes Boot, noch zu DDR Zeiten, hieß " SUSI ".

Das Zweite hieß " Malibu ". 

und mein jetziges " FISK "

Gruß ...


----------



## bernie (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Moin,

ich hab meinem Faltboot einen "Geschlechtslosen" Namen gegeben


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

@senso pilk - auf jeden fall mal einer mit stilvollen felgen am trailer!


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Findling schrieb:


> Mein Führerschein ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen her aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist ein Bootsname auf Seeschiffahrtsstraßen Vorschrift und zwar in mind. 10cm hohen Buchstaben, gut lesbar entweder am Heck oder an Back- und Steuerbordseite. Dunkle Schrift auf hellem Grund oder umgekehrt.
> Auf Binnenschiffahrtsstraßen muss zusätzlich ein amtliches Kennzeichen geführt werden.
> 
> Beim Trolling treffe ich häufiger auf ein Boot namens RodHolder.
> Den Namen fand ich immer ganz passend...


 

Moin
Nur noch Nr.Schild muss gut lesbar in großen Buchstaben stehen.
Name wurde abgeschafft steht auch nicht mehr im Anmeldeformular vom WSA hab ich hier gerade vor mir liegen,hab mir nämlich schon wieder mal nen Kajütboot gekauft und verkaufe eins meiner anderen dafür wieder,(gab schon mäcker mit Regierung ist mir aber egal).


4.50m x 1.75m Kajüte Halbgleiter bis 30Ps Bj 1980,altes dickes fettes GFK,nicht wie die heutigen dünnwandigen Plasteboote.
Namen hab ich schon.... aber soweit sind wir erst nächstes jahr wenn es die Scheune in Hochglanz verlässt


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Meins heißt " Gang Bang " davor hatte ich die" Jan Pillemann" das nächste wird wohl "Ass licking" heißen.
> 
> Finde die allerwelts-namen zu langweilig und bei Staus auf der Autobahn guckt man nur in grinsende Gesichter.|bla: Polizei und Hafenmeister waren auch immer "most amüsed" .



In der "Region" wird mein nächstes auch benannt.
 Da ich gerne auf Hecht angel und gerne auf die ganz dicken bekommt das Boot den passenden Namen:

 Milfhunter#6


----------



## senso pilk (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> @senso pilk - auf jeden fall mal einer mit stilvollen felgen am trailer!



Haha danke 

Die Rad/Reifenkombi hat einen weiteren Vorteil sie läuft sehr ruhig und sehr stabil geradeaus. Nur die Orginalreifen gibs nichmehr zumindest nicht mit der Größenkennung SR14 :m


----------



## Havel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab meinem Faltboot einen "Geschlechtslosen" Namen gegeben



Hallo bernie, der name passt wirklich für dein boot, gefällt mir sehr gut!  Grüsse


----------



## Havel (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Heute auf der havel,eine jacht mit namen /sinke sachte/gesehen, he he,schöner name schade das mir  sowas im bezug auf,s  angeln nicht einfällt ! Grüsse


----------



## Anglertischler (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

So habe ich meinen Selbstbau getauft|bla:


----------



## Riesenangler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Namen fur angelkähne, angelboote*

Wir haben hier bei uns im Verein, einen Urmensch, Der Abgekochte, Festus, Dicke und mein nächstes wird wohl irgendwann Styx heißen. Ach und Willy der Bumser haben wir auch.


----------

